# Superheroes and Villains - Video Invite/Reminder



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Absolutely fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Pandora!! I love doing these! I also did a zombie one for my Zombie Apocalypse party this year. If you're interested, you can check it out here. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90313-zombie-apocalypse-theme-2.html


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I really want to see this as my party theme is Heroes & Villians but videos are blocked on my work computer. Counting down until the work day's over....


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

JahRah said:


> Thanks Pandora!! I love doing these! I also did a zombie one for my Zombie Apocalypse party this year. If you're interested, you can check it out here.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90313-zombie-apocalypse-theme-2.html


The zombie one is really great as well! Is that multiple movie clips or ???


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks!
Yeah, the zombie one uses clips from "Dawn of the Dead (Remake), The Road, Book of Eli, Terminator Salvation, Legion, Rec2, 28 weeks later, and I think a few others. If you click on the URL provided once the video is complete, I have the list of movies in the description.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That is very cool - how did you learn to do that? I'd love to do that with witch clips. There was a cool video on youtube that someone made like that - but the quality isn't that great.....yours really is awesome.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks! I just mess around. I kind of just taught myself. I really can't do much, or at least not all the really high tech stuff that I've seen out there. But, I still have fun with what I know. 

I watch a lot of movies and trailers and I have a really great memory for things like that...so, when something inspires me, I remember it and try to mimick my videos after it. Most of my clips or footage is from youtube as well. Sometimes I'll get lucky and someone will have a youtube video that's really great quality that has a string of clips already edited together that works really well. Actually, that happened with the superhero video. There are chunks of it that I simply used from someone else's youtube video. 

Actually, I originally wasn't happy with the quality of some of the clips in this video, so I spent a few hours getting additional clips and editing it. Then, the Halloween Gods smote me and the program I was working on froze up, and the "cutting board" save file I was working with became corrupted. So, I decided to just stick with this version. 

What type of Witch video are you looking to do? 

I usually start by doing a few things. 1. Thinking of all the different clips or characters I might want. 2. Thinking about how I want to introduce and end the video (or just the general feel/theme of the video). 3. Come up with a song that will represent the feel and fit the theme of the video.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Now you have me thinking about what I would do for a "Witch video".  Hmmm. I don't know that much about witches. Are witches your thing?? What are some of your favorite "witch" related songs?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, amazing!!!! Loved it! I would love to try video maybe for next year, but you have a great way of putting all the clips together! Makes me want to choose a side!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't think of too many witch scenes at the moment. What keeps popping into my head it hocus pocus & that song they sing in it. As well as the Witchy Woman song by The Eagles.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Haha. Thanks Addicted! Yeah, it's really fun. It's probably my favorite part of planning a party. Well, that and coming up with ideas for decorations.

So, do you throw a party? Themed?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Love to throw a good party! Last year I did a sinister circus. It was really fun and I dressed as the evil ringmaster. This year I am doing 80's because I felt it would be easy to get everyone to come in costume according to the theme since there is so much variety and you can go horror, or cutsie, whatever. Last years theme we didnt have too many dress accordingly. Which is fine, but really wanted to try to get everyone more involved this year. We had about 40 people last year, everyone came in costume, and the last guest left 7 hours after the party began!

I really love the video save the date because I really feel it sets the tone and gets people excited for the party! I have had people all year asking what I was up to for this year. Everyone is looking forward to it. Right now I just have the windows moviemaker and use still photos. I really like the look of yours, but like I said before, you really have to have an eye for what clips out of a full length movie to use and how to mold them together. You definately have a knack for that! Watching yours made me want to go back to watch all those great action hero/villian movies!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

For the experince you have this looks amazing. Great job


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic videos! Where do you live.....? lol


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

YouTube- Eartha Kitt Witch Mix

This is the link to the video I was talking about. Like I said, the quality is fairly poor, but it may be because alot of the clips are from older tv shows/movies...

I'd love to figure out how to make an updated version of this....I did a video invite last year - but it really was a slideshow set to music - not a video. ....and it was pretty lousy - LOL!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Addicted. Yeah, 80s is a very cool theme. Very versatile. Actually, I think I saw your video for your 80s party. I liked it!! 

My sister is getting married this November and my other sister's are thinking about throwing an 80s themed shower. I think I'm going to try to create a video for them to use. But we'll see what theme they settle on.

Pandora, that video is very cool. It's a shame the quality of clips aren't better. But yeah, like you said, it could be a function of the old films and footage. But it was definitely a cool video. 

MsMeeple, you are definitely welcome to come by anytime. You'll find me in Sunny Michigan of the U.S.A. Just over the pond from the Netherlands. 

EDIT: You know, looking at the Witch video again...I don't think the quality is all that terrible. Not great, but if I was throwing a Witch themed party I would probably use that video or edit it a little to be used as my invite/reminder. It's a little long, but I really really like it.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome, what did you use to make that?


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Sony Vegas Movie Studio.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

JahRah! Those videos are just fantastic! I thought I'd bump this up so anyone who missed it before can enjoy it....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Faantastic videos. 

I am with Pandora, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to know how to do this to have a witches video.

There are so many witch movies with great scenes. I just saw this post from the recent post. I am so sad that the witch video link is not working.


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi PrintersDevil,

I found the witch video on youtube by doing a quick search. I think it is the right one. Here is the link below.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THANK YOU!

That is fantastic! It needed a scene from Practical Magic (my favorite witch movie)

Is there a way for me to burn that to a DVD so I can show it on my tv screen at the party? Or just to make sure that I don't lose it?


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Someone mentioned that you can download videos from youtube via MediaConverter.org. 

Once you do that, you should be able to burn it to a dvd if you have a dvd burner on your computer. I'm not sure about the details though.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Printersdevil, I love Practical Magic too! Hocus Pocus is my other favorite...I like the music in both of them, the setting they're both in, and of course the actresses!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've spent all morning looking a You Tube videos. I hope I can figure out out to put some of these onto a dvd.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm having a hard time too. I've been told that it can be done. 
I'll let you know if I can figure out a way...


----------



## kMG (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cool! How did you send your video invite? Through a service? or through an email? Any help/ideas would be great!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I had to send my save-the-date on Evite, but I wrote a note that said the youtube link was safe.
(My friends need to be reassured). Also, since the Evite is NOT my invitation, I wrote that the invitation will follow. 
They LOVED the video, but Evite was not the way I wanted to go. I think a DVD would have been simpler 
(with none of those other youtube videos along side my video). Some of my guests are not very familier with Evite or youtube...guess we all learned how to use them this year!! LOL!


----------



## VMelTX (Sep 29, 2011)

The video is really awesome. I wish I could use it for my Hero vs. Villain party but unfortunately I'm having to have it on Nov. 5th instead of the 29th of October.


----------

